

Chrome 5 Beta Released - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/chrome-5-beta-released/

======
wvenable
Holy version inflation, batman! At this rate, it won't be long before it's
'better' than IE8. :) And poor Firefox, they've got lowest version of any
major browser.

~~~
anigbrowl
Quite. Strangely messy too...option and page menus have the same icon, the
appliction doesn't seem to render properly, and a number of other quirks. On
the other hand it feels faster: considerably so, in fact.

~~~
JBiserkov
1\. _right_ "Wrench" -> Options -> Personal stuff -> Reset to default theme

2\. <https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/index.html>

------
gabeiscoding
> Also, in the Under the Hood tab for Chrome Options, there is a new Content
> section for fonts, language and Google Gears settings:

This is not new as these settings are available in the 4.x version, but I was
really hoping they would add a setting to set a freaking default zoom level
finally. I've been wanting to use Chrome on my high-DPI HTPC for about a year.
Chrome will DPI scale flash, while Firefox does not but the no-default zoom
means every tab you create you have to zoom in to get your 6' interface.

Also, I tried downloading from the beta channel on windows and got Chrome 4.x
(beta). Is there a trick to getting on the 5.x stream?

~~~
anigbrowl
switch to the dev channelr ather than the public beta, that's where most of
the excitement is. It is a bit more alpha than beta, mind - it's not uncommon
for major functionality to break for a day and then be repaired the day after.

~~~
gabeiscoding
Cool, and there I discovered a plug-in for my default zoom issue, if anybody
is interested:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jgfonhdeiaaflpgp...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jgfonhdeiaaflpgphemdgfkjimojblie)

------
delackner
I'm happy to see browser competition heat up once again, and Chrome is running
my htpc for the limited web usage it needs, but the Mac version 4 was totally
unimpressive when you factor in the scarcity and immaturity of the plugin
ecosystem, compared to the excellent (and much faster) plugins that I depend
on in Firefox(1). Here's hoping they catch up fast.

(1) Specifically Rikaichan, which turns on/ off in < 1 second on all my
various computers, compared to anywhere from 1 second to 30 seconds (no joke)
in Chrome's Rikaikun.

------
pavs
On dev channel, both in Mac and Windows, I have had ver 5 running since about
last week. I know its kind of hard to believe, but as fast as ver4 was, ver5
'feels' even faster. I didn't know it could be even faster than it already
was. Extremely impressed. The dev version on mac is much much better than
ver4.

This is kinda sad, because this is the first time I had a 'stable' mac
browser. Safari has 'beach ball syndrome' and it could be argued that, as far
as stability is concerned, safari 4 on mac is like IE6. Firefox was never very
stable under Mac (still much better than safari).

Experiencing such amazing speed and stability from a google browser, I can't
wait to find out what google will bring to the table with Chrome OS when it
finally comes out.

Exciting times.

------
yason
Interesting side bit: "For those of you interested in making some money
finding flaws in Chrome browser, you probably want to have the latest and
greatest version." pointing to [http://www.thechromesource.com/know-a-chrome-
flaw-google-wil...](http://www.thechromesource.com/know-a-chrome-flaw-google-
will-pay-you/)

Guerrilla tactics for exploit hunting. They'll pay $1337 for each new security
problem. How un-Microsoft :-)

------
copper
They've removed the goat teleportation from this version :'(

------
romland
Since server is still throwing a 500.

Another source: [http://centralcomputing.blogspot.com/2010/01/tech-mania-
down...](http://centralcomputing.blogspot.com/2010/01/tech-mania-download-
chrome-5-beta-and.html)

(a bit ad-infested, though. I am not affiliated in any way.)

~~~
imurray
Or, Google has cached the posted article:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:www.thechromesource.com...](http://www.google.com/search?q=cache:www.thechromesource.com/chrome-5-beta-
released/)

------
est
offline full installer without the bootstrapped updater crap

[http://dl.google.com/chrome/install/307.1/chrome_installer.e...](http://dl.google.com/chrome/install/307.1/chrome_installer.exe)

------
kennu
Mac download still offers 4.0.249 currently :-/

~~~
mshafrir
You can use TechCrunch's Chromium Updater to get to the latest 5.0 version.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/16/our-mac-chromium-
update...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/16/our-mac-chromium-updater-stay-
up-to-date-on-the-best-versions-of-chrome-for-mac/)

~~~
pavs
or... just use dev channel. Which automatically updates for you with
nightlies. Why would anyone use a third party software to update browser when
they already make it extremely easy for you?

To update, just use the browser (dev channel), and it will update for you even
before the blogheads starts writing about it, with the latest version as soon
as it comes out.

~~~
mshafrir
Was not aware of this, thanks for the heads up.

------
transburgh
Internal Server Error

------
pkulak
I just want any release version for Mac. Do I have to wait for version 12?

~~~
mos1
No, you don't have to wait.

Posted from Chrome on Mac.

~~~
pkulak
I meant an actual release, not a beta. I'm using Chrome on a Mac as well, but
the bookmark manager doesn't work, and there's no syncing. Interesting how I
get voted down because people on Hacker News don't know what it means for
software to be a "release". It means, a release, as in, not beta, or alpha, or
a release "candidate".

